# Предстоит плановая операция по удалению грыжи L5-S1



## Tatyana 152 (10 Июл 2021)

Добрый день. Назначена плановая операция. Но у меня эрозия шейки матки с кистами на ней. 
Возьмут ли на операцию в моем случае?

Уточню, операция по удалению грыжи L5-S1.


----------



## La murr (10 Июл 2021)

@Tatyana 152, здравствуйте!
Адресуйте свой вопрос нейрохирургу, консультанту форма Валерию Борисовичу Лебедеву - @vbl15, пожалуйста.


----------

